# Solved: Windows 7 Destination Folder Access Denied



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&sou...q=windows+7+Dest&gs_rfai=&fp=658b7b1aadb4442c

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67717-take-ownership-file.html

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/819675-destination-folder-access-denied.html

I tried to search for the problem below

I have installed avast AV program on windows 7 64 bits when I tried to copy a file from My Document to the "Avast" folder a message pop up "Destination Folder Access Denied You need permission to perform this action"

I have already changed the ownership for "Avast" folder and sub containers and objects, but still no luck

I logged in as a user (let us say username called : forum) who is part of administrators group

Thanks


----------



## BillVB (May 1, 2010)

Hmmm...

I've had the same trouble, but it's not for the Program Files folder, but for the root drive.

Have you tried doing 'Take ownership' on the Program Files folder, you could also check out the credential properties of the folder and see if you have write access. And, try copying a random file to another area of that folder and see if the same error appears.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> have you tried doing 'Take ownership' on the Program Files folder,


I tried that as well but still no luck.



> And, try copying a random file to another area of that folder and see if the same error appears.


I tried that as well same problem.



> you could also check out the *credential properties* of the folder and see if you have write access.


I could not find that properties but i would assume you meant that username " forum " has full control permission (read , write, list , execute , etc) of the folder " Avast " .

Thanks


----------



## BillVB (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, 
Right-click Folder >> Properties >> Security >> forum

Also, I tried creating a new .TXT in Program files via right-click, it didn't even give me the option.

I have a feeling it's one flaw that Windows 7 has, and Microsoft is trying to safeguard everything.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you paste any other file in any other folder?

I agree with you BillVB, but partially....
Microsoft safeguards their OS but in this case it's Avast Doing the work.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> Can you paste any other file in any other folder?


Yes I can.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Has Avast got a *Self Defense* like Kaspersky?
If yes,
then you will have to disable that feature and then paste the files required


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> Has Avast got a Self Defense like Kaspersky?
> If yes,
> then you will have to disable that feature and then paste the files required


Brilliant antech this fix the problem


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem,Mate.
We are just here to help people.
Cheers.


----------

